# 13 ghosts Jackyl costume



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I have finished the headcage for my costume today. I am happy with the results and thought I would share. the cage was made form yard sticks cut and glued. I then painted the cage silver, then sponged a bronze mettalic paint in, I also used some black as shading in certain areas using a sponge and fading. The rest of the costume is done. As son as I get ready for the party I will share a pic of the completed costume. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Ohhhh...I'm jealous!!! This is the one costume that I've wanted to do since I saw the movie but I haven't the ability to make the headcage! LOL I can't wait to see pics...


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That look great, can't wait to see the whole costume...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice.... I also would love to see the finished costume.

Yard sticks? Awesome!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Creepy! The scariest one next to the Princess


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

awesome cage!

my straight jacket was inspired by the jackel. i couldn't find huge cromets and didn't want my jacket look quite so rotten.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks awesome cant wait to see it all together


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Killer Job on the cage its just brilliant! If the rest of your costume is a reflection of the attention to detail you've put in on the head cage I'm sure the rest will just look awesome!! Can't wait to see the rest of it...


----------

